# CLOSED



## ZetaFunction (Feb 3, 2017)

Nothing here dearie~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 3, 2017)

d-d-deleted~


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 3, 2017)

who me???


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 3, 2017)

delet


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 4, 2017)

bye felicia


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 10, 2017)

guide is done yay
rip days of my life ill never get back


since i can see the hybrids and other future event stuff taking up a lot of space, im gonna make a few more reserve posts


*guide will be up and open for y'all to storm it later sometime this weekend.  pm/vm me sales if you wanna contribute early*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 11, 2017)

reserve


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 12, 2017)

Final reserve, the guide is open!

Y'all can post!  Remember, if you have any questions/concerns, or feel that something's wrong, please PM/VM me or post here.  This is _our_ community's guide, *NOT* mine.  I'm more than happy to change everything or anything to make this as accurate, easy to use, and useful as possible; I'll try my best to make everyone happy with this, but I know making everyone happy will be near to impossible.

Thank you for having patience!  And if you have any ideas to contribute, please do!  I'd love to make this a community project, where everyone participates in it, so don't be shy!


I think that's it.... yup, _*cuts ribbon*_ let the party start!!!!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 12, 2017)

thanks for taking over, dude.

- - - Post Merge - - -

you need to turn your vm's on, by the way....


----------



## Flare (Mar 12, 2017)

Great!
Hopefully this works out good.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 12, 2017)

Won a Mint collectible from an auction for 220TBT!
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?411536-Mint-Collectible-(Ended)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 13, 2017)

Good luck with this!


----------



## Chicha (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for taking over! Good luck! 

I bought a yellow violet for 20 TBT.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 15, 2017)

Great to see the next reincarnation of the Guide!  

Good luck and so far, it's looking really good.


----------



## Franny (Mar 15, 2017)

ah yay a new guide  good luck!


----------



## whatnamenow (Mar 16, 2017)

Great for keeping the guide alive 

Sold:
-Voodo doll 160TBT
-Sakura egg 550 TBT

Bought: 
-Blue Feather 1000TBT


----------



## seliph (Mar 16, 2017)

Sold Pav? for 150 a couple days ago


----------



## Flare (Mar 18, 2017)

Sold an Ice Cream Swirl for 400 TBT.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 20, 2017)

ＵＰＤＡＴＥ!
3/20



Spoiler: The following collectibles have had their prices adjusted and updated:










 ど - 638 average





 Pav? - 137 average





 Mint - 200 average





 Sakura Easter Egg - 567 average





 Ice Cream Swirl (TBT Beach Party) - 463 Average





 Red Feather - 1600 Average





 Blue Feather - 1125 Average





 Fair Pinwheel - 17000 Average (Adjustment)





 Green Candy - 164 Average





 Voodoo Doll - 205 Average



Overall, collectible prices are decreasing, along with the demand for them.  Don't expect any inflation or big sales 'till the easter event or spring restocks, _if_ we even get any.​


----------



## hamster (Mar 20, 2017)

recently i sold a kapp'n doll for 175 tbt & a timmy doll for 160.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 20, 2017)

Bought cherry for 95.


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 20, 2017)

Bought a red feather for 1k and red candies for 35


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2017)

My dream is that the Star Glow Wand will be 100 TBT. 

Thanks for the update Lucanosa!


----------



## NeonxVandal (Mar 21, 2017)

Bought Christmas Kapp'n & Timmy for 175


----------



## NeonxVandal (Mar 27, 2017)

Bump~


----------



## Chicha (Mar 31, 2017)

Bought 2 ice cream swirls for 460 each and bought a Pika egg for 300.


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 31, 2017)

Bought 2 Sakura eggs for 300 and 500.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2017)

I bought my waluigi egg recently for 500 tbt


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

How much does a flea cost? Not like I want to sell them or anything, I'm just curious...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 2, 2017)

Rest in piss ;;

If/when the whole collectible mess is fixed I'll reopen this

bye felicia.

ok we're back in business uwu


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 16, 2017)

bumpers


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 16, 2017)

I bought 2 more Sakura eggs for 500 per


----------



## Flare (Apr 16, 2017)

I wonder how much the new eggs will cost?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 16, 2017)

Flare said:


> I wonder how much the new eggs will cost?



Well... eggs are pretty cheap/normal during most easters, but after it's all over the eggflation is usually _really_ bad, typically in the thousands.  Make sure you get the eggs you want asap before they all inflate again this year!

*Also I've been collecting data over the past few weeks!  After easter chaos is over expect a huge update to the guide!  INCLUDING FLEAS uwu*


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 16, 2017)

I recently sold a flea for 30 bells.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 16, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> Well... eggs are pretty cheap/normal during most easters, but after it's all over the eggflation is usually _really_ bad, typically in the thousands.  Make sure you get the eggs you want asap before they all inflate again this year!
> 
> *Also I've been collecting data over the past few weeks!  After easter chaos is over expect a huge update to the guide!  INCLUDING FLEAS uwu*



Hey so, completely hypothetical question here: which do you think would sell for more bells, the kirby egg or the chao egg? Also when would be the best time to sell said egg? asking for a friend


----------



## Tensu (Apr 17, 2017)

Sold galaxy egg for 8k


----------



## Flare (Apr 17, 2017)

Galaxy egg is going to be the new Star Glow Wand, only that it's an egg.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2017)

Flare said:


> Galaxy egg is going to be the new Star Glow Wand, only that it's an egg.



I thought it would be price-wise on the same tier as the dark egg, but it's reallly eggceding my eggspectations. 
although Easter did just end so inflation is up. I might be right anyways and it could level out around 4k.


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 17, 2017)

Bought a Chao for 1000 tbt


----------



## Flare (Apr 17, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I thought it would be price-wise on the same tier as the dark egg, but it's reallly eggceding my eggspectations.
> although Easter did just end so inflation is up. I might be right anyways and it could level out around 4k.



I guess. 

Hope the price stays at a low range. 
It doesn't seem there are eggs that exceed 6000 TBT atm, so maybe this one won't either.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Apr 17, 2017)

Sold Galaxy Egg for 8.5k tbt


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 17, 2017)

Bcat said:


> Hey so, completely hypothetical question here: which do you think would sell for more bells, the kirby egg or the chao egg? Also when would be the best time to sell said egg? asking for a friend



Honestly I don't really think there'll be much of a gap between them, but after a few weeks who knows.

Also the galaxy eggs are inflating yooo hurry and sell before the spike ends o;



*Mini Egg-Update For Scalpers and Collectors Until I Finish the Actual Update*







 Galaxy Easter Egg
Sales: 8000, 5800 (7000 trade value), 8500
Average (pure): 7433
Average (trade): 7833






 Zen Easter Egg
Sales: n/a






 Chao Easter Egg
Sales: 1000, 1500
Average: 1250






 Kirby Easter Egg
Sales: 1000, 1000
Average: 1000






 Poptart Easter Egg
Sales: 400, 450, 500
Average: 450

this will be updated frequently


----------



## pandapples (Apr 17, 2017)

Chao 1500 
Kirby 1000
Poptart 400


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh btw, I sold the galaxy egg for 5.8k but plus art worth 1.2k so...sort of 7k ;; 

Kirby egg went for 1k plus mother's day carnation and peach so...kinda 1915k

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also sold a flea for 100


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 17, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Oh btw, I sold the galaxy egg for 5.8k but plus art worth 1.2k so...sort of 7k ;;
> 
> Kirby egg went for 1k plus mother's day carnation and peach so...kinda 1915k
> 
> ...



Honestly I don't know how to take into account trades since it's not really pure tbt being exchanged in them, so it's technically not 7k if that makes sense

I'll attach a note tho


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> Honestly I don't know how to take into account trades since it's not really pure tbt being exchanged in them, so it's technically not 7k if that makes sense
> 
> I'll attach a note tho



Oh yeah, that's a good idea 

Thaanks


----------



## PeeBraiin (Apr 17, 2017)

poptart for 675


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2017)

Poptart 450

- - - Post Merge - - -

う for 1300


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 17, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> Well... eggs are pretty cheap/normal during most easters, but after it's all over the eggflation is usually _really_ bad, typically in the thousands.  Make sure you get the eggs you want asap before they all inflate again this year!
> 
> *Also I've been collecting data over the past few weeks!  After easter chaos is over expect a huge update to the guide!  INCLUDING FLEAS uwu*



I'd say the opposite, i think they're usually inflated immediately and drop over the week or two after the event, usually by quite a lot...


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 18, 2017)

Sold my Chao egg for 1250 TBT in an auction!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Egg-CB-950-TBT-Blizzard-1-Hour-Left-&#10022;


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2017)

Bought a spring shamrock 225 tbt


----------



## Xandra (Apr 18, 2017)

Sold poptart for 420 (づ@ᴥ@)づ


----------



## Twix (Apr 18, 2017)

Bought a Chao egg for 1060!


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 18, 2017)

Sold galaxy for 7.5k


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2017)

bought a normal egg. 250


----------



## Chicha (Apr 18, 2017)

Sold a flea for 150.


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 18, 2017)

Bought a flea for 100


----------



## N a t (Apr 18, 2017)

Danng, we got a flea infestation up in heeeere.


----------



## pandapples (Apr 18, 2017)

bought dark easter egg for 3k


----------



## Araie (Apr 18, 2017)

Bought Poptart Egg for 450.


----------



## Flare (Apr 18, 2017)

Bought Pave for 125 TBT.

Bought Mint and Lobo for 400 TBT together. (200 individually.

Nice updates Lucanosa!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2017)

Sold Poptart Egg for 400 TBT.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 19, 2017)

bought poptart for 500


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 19, 2017)

Sold poptart for 400


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 19, 2017)

Sold a zen egg for 2,000 Bells (forum currency that is).


----------



## N a t (Apr 20, 2017)

Traded a Voodoo Doll, Green Candy, and 132 BTB for a Blue Candy from Araie. Waiting for the candy delivery, but the agreement was made.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2017)

I sold a kirby egg for 700

also bump this so I can see it


----------



## Aquari (Apr 21, 2017)

traded G.egg for a mori and teal house. (about 7k trade value)


----------



## Franny (Apr 21, 2017)

sold poptart egg 500


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 21, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> traded G.egg for a mori and teal house. (about 7k trade value)



can confirm


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 21, 2017)

Sold a Chao Egg for 1,100 TBT!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2017)

i sold a poptart egg for 450


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 22, 2017)

bought a poptart egg for 375

also massive update will be posted by the end of next week (sorry for the delay, there's over a hundred sales I gotta add + eggs lmao)


----------



## N a t (Apr 22, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> bought a poptart egg for 375
> 
> also massive update will be posted by the end of next week (sorry for the delay, there's over a hundred sales I gotta add + eggs lmao)



Good luck xc


----------



## Araie (Apr 22, 2017)

Sold blue candy for 132 + average prices of green candy and voodoo doll.


----------



## Flare (Apr 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## N a t (Apr 23, 2017)

Just sold Lobo collectible to Mythicalhoopa for 100 BTB


----------



## pandapples (Apr 23, 2017)

party popper + 9k for pinwheel


----------



## N a t (Apr 24, 2017)

Sold a Mint collectible to MonsterMaddie for 100 BTB! :v


----------



## Flare (Apr 26, 2017)

bump


----------



## PeeBraiin (Apr 29, 2017)

bought popsicle for 1k


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 7, 2017)

Bump!  I'm updating this today; thank you for everyone's patience so many ****ing sales omfg

also  everything's deflating... a *lot,* so if you need TBT I'd sell what you have now.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 7, 2017)

ＵＰＤＡＴＥ!
5/7



Spoiler: The following updates to the guide have been made:



- Update to the collectible availability status list
- The addition of fleas and the new colleggtables
- Update to Google Sheets (the addition of values with links to the threads the sales took place in)
- Update to the actual guide data
- An additional easter egg update!  See if you can spot it!  Hint: it doesn't have to do with easter eggs lmao



More deflation!  And *EGGS!!!*  Also fleas ftw!  Overall everything has deflated, with the exception of popsicles, which seem to be getting popular again (maybe it's a summertime thing?).  Hype for possible future hybrid restocks!  Although I'm kinda scared at all the sales I'll have to take care of if/when they are released... OTL >.>​


----------



## Corrie (May 8, 2017)

Forgot to post this but bought a father's day red carnation for 100TBT yesterday!


----------



## Twix (May 8, 2017)

I think the Pok?ball has a mistake... is it actually that cheap?


----------



## Sona (May 9, 2017)

I sold a ど collectible for 500tbt, a green candy for 110tbt and five pumpkin cupcakes - two for 100tbt each and three for 200tbt each


----------



## Corrie (May 9, 2017)

Bought a blue house for 500TBT from them! ^


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 10, 2017)

Bump!

I've noticed... a lot of offsite trading over the past few months.  When I get a chance today I'll add a mini-section to my guide containing the average prices and rates for items and currency commonly traded on here.  I won't be updating it a ton or adding any info to the sheets, but I'm hoping it'll help people with selling or buying PH/FR without having to look for other threads.

Tell me what you guys think about this!


----------



## SharJoY (May 10, 2017)

Best wishes for taking this on.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 13, 2017)

SharJoY said:


> Best wishes for taking this on.



thank you! <3

^up


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Bought Two Winter Mittens for 10 TBT each.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Bought a Poptart Egg for 150 TBT.  Also, since when are Pokeballs that cheap?


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

Sold a yellow candy. 20tbt


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Also, since when are Pokeballs that cheap?



Lucanosa used Chaos Control and made all Pokeball sales in the past sell for a cheaper price.


----------



## N a t (May 14, 2017)

Wuuuut happened to the pokeballs lmaoo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Since you made the pokeballs worth so little, make the fleas the most expensive thing on the site lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Lol, yes.  Make Fleas worth like 10k TBT!


----------



## Mars Adept (May 15, 2017)

I bought a blue balloon for 2000 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 15, 2017)

Petey Piranha said:


> Wuuuut happened to the pokeballs lmaoo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Since you made the pokeballs worth so little, make the fleas the most expensive thing on the site lol



I think Pokeballs are deflating because of how it's almost impossible to get 10,000 TBT now. Stuff like pinwheels don't prove this point, but there's less TBT in circulation now. Even artists hardly accept TBT for their work.


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

I hope the Glow Wands, Balloons, Pinwheel, and Feathers follow the same treatment like the Pokeball. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and the Houses.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 15, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think Pokeballs are deflating because of how it's almost impossible to get 10,000 TBT now. Stuff like pinwheels don't prove this point, but there's less TBT in circulation now. Even artists hardly accept TBT for their work.



In all honesty, I _am_ manually deflating certain items that will more than likely never (or at least rarely ever) be sold much with the hopes that their prices are "reset" and people pay what they want for them, because, let's be honest: who has 20k+ for a set of houses or a ball?  Like.... a handful of people, maybe?  The prices are really just ridiculous at this point (some have deflated a ton though, like choco cakes, tbt fair, etc.) but for the majority of actually decent ones, there's a handful of people here that are too stubborn to let the prices down at all, and until then, I can guarantee unless we get lots of restocks, prices won't change even with my extra "assistance."

TL;DR the tbt economy is screwed over unless the mods make tbt easier to get, we have more collectible restocks, or the rich people are willing to let a few pixel squares out of their possession


----------



## pandapples (May 15, 2017)

how up to date are the easter eggs atm?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lucanosa said:


> In all honesty, I _am_ *manually deflating certain items* that will more than likely never (or at least rarely ever) be sold much with the hopes that their prices are "reset" and people pay what they want for them, because, let's be honest: who has 20k+ for a set of houses or a ball?  Like.... a handful of people, maybe?  The prices are really just ridiculous at this point (some have deflated a ton though, like choco cakes, tbt fair, etc.) but for the majority of actually decent ones, there's a handful of people here that are too stubborn to let the prices down at all, and until then, I can guarantee unless we get lots of restocks, prices won't change even with *my extra "assistance."*
> 
> TL;DR the tbt economy is screwed over unless the mods make tbt easier to get, we have more collectible restocks, or the rich people are willing to let a few pixel squares out of their possession



wait that's not how these are supposed to work o___o?!


----------



## King Dorado (May 15, 2017)

so this thread is becoming the price "wish list" eh.  
well we're gonna need an actual sales report somewhere else then i suppose, at least with regards to the high end stuff....

i submit that The King Dorado Luxury Collectibles Sales Report, hosted by _______
has a nice ring to it, tbh.  

if somebody wants to use my idea and make one they can totally put my name on it for branding and all, at no charge...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Got a Tastu Cake for only 7 tbt, White Pansy for 10, Yellow Candy for 25 :3


----------



## Twix (May 15, 2017)

The Bell Depression continues as new prices are being made...
In all seriousness, the prices on some of the collectibles are ridiculous, we _really_ need a restock to bring the economy back.


----------



## Jacob (May 15, 2017)

Don't manually change the price on collectibles, thats such a jerk move. The collectible guides on tbt are created around mutual trust of the reporters and the thread editor, and what you're doing is just destroying all the hard work Lassy, Skyfall, sholee and everyone else before you put into keeping the guide fair.


----------



## skarmoury (May 15, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> In all honesty, I _am_ manually deflating certain items that will more than likely never (or at least rarely ever) be sold much with the hopes that their prices are "reset"...
> 
> ...prices won't change even with my extra "assistance."
> 
> TL;DR the tbt economy is screwed over unless [...] the rich people are willing to let a few pixel squares out of their possession



Dang, and I was about to ask what happened to the crazy Pokeball prices. I thought you just forgot to add an extra 0 there.

From what (little) I've learned in economics class, you can't just manually deflate certain items, especially if demand is _extremely_ higher than supply (and in this case, I only see it as natural that Pokeballs are of that price). The only way you can actually manipulate prices is if you hold the whole stock of items, which in this case I don't think you do.

Of course, maybe some people just deem the Pokeball too valuable to them, so you don't see them very often in the market. It's only natural that the sellers increase the prices so give value to the item they're selling.

*TL;DR:* I applaud you for the time and effort you put into making this guide (and I'm not putting down your hard work, of course!) but you're not supposed to play God and change the hand of economy. You can take part and try selling at lower prices, of course, but only stating lowered prices won't really get you to change everyone's mind. ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 15, 2017)

pandapples said:


> how up to date are the easter eggs atm?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



There's a recent sale of a poptart for 150 I believe? (hasn't been recorded)  Also possibly a few others I still need to add, but they don't deviate as much from the current values listed.



Jacob said:


> Don't manually change the price on collectibles, thats such a jerk move. The collectible guides on tbt are created around mutual trust of the reporters and the thread editor, and what you're doing is just destroying all the hard work Lassy, Skyfall, sholee and everyone else before you put into keeping the guide fair.



The only ones I've changed are the flea, pokeball, and pinwheel.
Pinwheel was based off of a suggestion of implementing a past sale that King Dorado pointed out, and the pokeball and flea were just easter eggs/pranks.  These changes weren't meant to enrage the community, but to be a joke (Tbh, who's going to buy/sell a pokeball?  and flea prices are all over the place and impossible to really have a set range for until I get more sales considering how new they are)

Also, I want to point out, that over 80% of the actual updates and sales data I'm putting in my sheets and eventually putting/updating the OP with aren't posted here by buyers or sellers.  I've gone out of my way a lot while dealing and working with this (and gone through all the threads listed, everyday), but, if you want, just tell me and I'll shut this down and let you or someone else do it.  All prices are honest (besides the 3 listed, which is what I meant by manual deflation), and, if you don't believe me, check the sheets.  Each sale in the sheets has a link to the thread where it happened, and for the most part are in chronological order from top to bottom.

Like I said, if you have any problems with the guide just tell me and I'll fix them or implement any changes you want.  As I said in the OP, this is a community-run guide.  I'm open to any and all suggestions anyone here shares.


----------



## Bowie (May 15, 2017)

It's messed up to fake the prices. Don't do that. Be honest.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 15, 2017)

Bowie said:


> It's messed up to fake the prices. Don't do that. Be honest.



Like I said, the only prices that have been manually changed are the pokeball and flea, as explained in my previous post.  (The Pinwheel truly doesn't count because the manual change was based off of a sale made a month or so before I picked up the guide)

But, if nobody trusts me anymore because of a joke (if you read back in the thread, you'll see a few people joked about the prices changing), then, I'll close this down and let someone else do it.  As I said, again, the pokeball and flea manual deflation was a *joke*.

Like this post if you want this closed down; if I get a few likes overnight then tomorrow I'll give the guide all over to whoever wants it.  When I get a chance this week I'll fix back the ball and flea prices.


----------



## Seroja (May 15, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> In all honesty, I _am_ manually deflating certain items that will more than likely never (or at least rarely ever) be sold much with the hopes that their prices are "reset" and people pay what they want for them, because, let's be honest: who has 20k+ for a set of houses or a ball?  Like.... a handful of people, maybe?  The prices are really just ridiculous at this point (some have deflated a ton though, like choco cakes, tbt fair, etc.) but for the majority of actually decent ones, there's a handful of people here that are too stubborn to let the prices down at all, and until then, I can guarantee unless we get lots of restocks, prices won't change even with my extra "assistance."



to be fair, the way u said this didn't sound like u were joking so


----------



## Chicha (May 15, 2017)

I personally don't think it makes sense to manually change the prices just because you'd want to reset them. I see the good intentions you have with the reasoning because I do agree there's a very small amount of members who have over 10k TBT. I also agree prices do change with time but there's a reason why they're called collectibles--prices are based on rarity and demand.

The pokeball is a good example of why it's so high because so many would love to have it. As much as I dislike the prices for it, it makes sense why it's sold that high because of previous sales. Otherwise, what's the point of having a community price guide if one person has control over prices?

I don't think collectible prices should be changed unless the entire community agrees to it. Maybe a vote would work? If a collectible hasn't been sold for 3+ years or something, then yeah, I feel that a reset would make sense.

About the flea, I recall I posted I sold a flea for 150 and don't see it listed on the datasheet. Maybe it got missed or it's considered an out-lier so idk. I remember I sold a heart glow wand a while back on Sholee's guide for 6500 but I don't think that was recorded since that was just around when the guide was passed on to you. Again, maybe that got missed. I kept forgetting to ask. x_x

I also wanted to add that if you feel overwhelmed with keeping up with prices, then perhaps it's a good idea to ask for help. Let's be real, Easter was nuts with so many sales going on all at once. There's no shame in asking for help.


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

I actually think the prices are good. It was nice to do this for the community. People need to chill out.


----------



## skarmoury (May 16, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> Like I said, the only prices that have been manually changed are the pokeball and flea, as explained in my previous post.  (The Pinwheel truly doesn't count because the manual change was based off of a sale made a month or so before I picked up the guide)
> 
> But, if nobody trusts me anymore because of a joke (if you read back in the thread, you'll see a few people joked about the prices changing), then, I'll close this down and let someone else do it.  As I said, again, the pokeball and flea manual deflation was a *joke*.
> 
> Like this post if you want this closed down; if I get a few likes overnight then tomorrow I'll give the guide all over to whoever wants it.  When I get a chance this week I'll fix back the ball and flea prices.



Hey hey hey, no need for impulse decisions! Just because we pointed out what we found wrong in the prices doesn't mean we think you're already incapable of doing the job. We just wish you specified in the first post that it was a joke; many don't backread and I guess that's where the confusion and anger started, so you should've made it clear in the OP. ^^ Miscommunication is a common problem, and of course no one wants that! Nevertheless, I hope this doesn't discourage you or the whole community from keeping this sales thread. c:


----------



## pandapples (May 16, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> There's a recent sale of a poptart for 150 I believe? (hasn't been recorded)  Also possibly a few others I still need to add, but they don't deviate as much from the current values listed.



oh, gotcha~ thanks for the reply! yea, I reported a couple but some don't seem to be added yet so just wondering how far along you were  for example, I reported a dark egg for 3k which is kind of a ways off of 5500. also just glancing the high end for chao doesn't seem right given the reported sales here so I'm not sure if they're just getting missed


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 16, 2017)

Chicha said:


> I personally don't think it makes sense to manually change the prices just because you'd want to reset them. I see the good intentions you have with the reasoning because I do agree there's a very small amount of members who have over 10k TBT. I also agree prices do change with time but there's a reason why they're called collectibles--prices are based on rarity and demand.
> 
> The pokeball is a good example of why it's so high because so many would love to have it. As much as I dislike the prices for it, it makes sense why it's sold that high because of previous sales. Otherwise, what's the point of having a community price guide if one person has control over prices?
> 
> ...



Thank you, I really do appreciate it.  I've already asked a few people to help, but, they've literally just entered in _one sale_ over the time span I've given them access to the sheets.  So if anyone else here would be up to helping me during the next big event, I'd appreciate it.



Alien51 said:


> I actually think the prices are good. It was nice to do this for the community. People need to chill out.



Basically.  I'm doing what I can, and, considering it's obvious which ones were changed and my reasoning, I don't understand why all the hubbub.  I've put so much time into this so it frustrates me when people accuse me of dishonesty when I'm a brutally honest person.



skarmoury said:


> Hey hey hey, no need for impulse decisions! Just because we pointed out what we found wrong in the prices doesn't mean we think you're already incapable of doing the job. We just wish you specified in the first post that it was a joke; many don't backread and I guess that's where the confusion and anger started, so you should've made it clear in the OP. ^^ Miscommunication is a common problem, and of course no one wants that! Nevertheless, I hope this doesn't discourage you or the whole community from keeping this sales thread. c:



Jacob's, Bowie's, and Seroja's posts indicate otherwise.  I'm dealing with a lot of bs irl, so, if people want me to close this (be honest with me if you want this shut down) then by all means I will.  I'm also running out of patience with the TBT community so if I quit running this it won't really upset me but give me another reason to go on hiatus again.

I'll try better to prevent any miscommunication in the future though.



pandapples said:


> oh, gotcha~ thanks for the reply! yea, I reported a couple but some don't seem to be added yet so just wondering how far along you were  for example, I reported a dark egg for 3k which is kind of a ways off of 5500. also just glancing the high end for chao doesn't seem right given the reported sales here so I'm not sure if they're just getting missed



Oh lord, if it was before the egg hunt then it probably got lost in all the egg confusion I had.  Could you (and Chicha) post here or VM me the sales that happened and links to the threads where they happened?  Also for the chao, as I stated earlier, most of the sales I put into the sheets were ones I had to find myself.  I'll go pull all the links for the chao sales, but I'm certain they're accurate.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So for the chao, current guide range is 625/813/1000.

Sales:

1000
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?414578-Collectibles-TRADING-for-Kirby-or-Zen-Egg

625
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?414736-Chao-Egg-Current-bid-625-(FINISHED)

Could someone grab any other chao sales I've missed with links to where they happened?  Thank you for pointing it out! @pandapples  Today if I can I'll update this.


----------



## hestu (May 16, 2017)

I bought a chao a while back for 1250 in an auction


----------



## Chicha (May 16, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> Thank you, I really do appreciate it.  I've already asked a few people to help, but, they've literally just entered in _one sale_ over the time span I've given them access to the sheets.  So if anyone else here would be up to helping me during the next big event, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Oh lord, if it was before the egg hunt then it probably got lost in all the egg confusion I had.  Could you (and Chicha) post here or VM me the sales that happened and links to the threads where they happened?  Also for the chao, as I stated earlier, most of the sales I put into the sheets were ones I had to find myself.  I'll go pull all the links for the chao sales, but I'm certain they're accurate.



Yeah, sure thing! Here's the heart glow wand for 6550 TBT & flea for 150.

I can try to help for the next big event but it really depends when it'll be. I think I should be okay this summer unless my schedule heavily changes. Hopefully the staff can hint us if the fair is happening this year or not.


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

sold 2 yellow candies. 25 tbt total.


----------



## The Pennifer (May 17, 2017)

I just wanted to express appreciation to Lucanosa for all the hard work that goes into maintaining this guide 
If I have an item to sell or wish to buy, I use it regularly and really appreciate it!
Just for the record, I'm sure everyone's aware that I recently auctioned off a complete set of house letters  for 18,000 TBT's
I purposely sold them low (meaning less than the guide prices) because I wanted to offer members a chance to acquire some collectables that are extremely hard to find    (In addition, there are not likely to be many buyers with that kind of bellage) 
I am cleaning out a little bit of my overstock of collectables for the same reason. Personally, I like to have and will keep one of each Collectible of the ones I like. (I don't collect the eggs or pokeball for example) I also will not sell Collectibles which were gifted to me (without explicit permission) ... if at all.
I am now going to throw up an auction for my extra Star Wand using similar pricing. 
Thanks again for maintaining this guide!
Oops ... PS ... I will *never* sell my Weird Doll!


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 17, 2017)

The Pennifer said:


> I just wanted to express appreciation to Lucanosa for all the hard work that goes into maintaining this guide
> If I have an item to sell or wish to buy, I use it regularly and really appreciate it!
> Just for the record, I'm sure everyone's aware that I recently auctioned off a complete set of house letters  for 18,000 TBT's
> I purposely sold them low (meaning less than the guide prices) because I wanted to offer members a chance to acquire some collectables that are extremely hard to find    (In addition, there are not likely to be many buyers with that kind of bellage)
> ...



Thank you for your kind words!  It really means a lot to me.  Regardless to what anyone says, I do work very hard to keep as many prices up and accurate as possible, and to make sure the "average" and the range are as up to date as I can get.  While I'm still slowly updating this again, I was actually going to ask you how you wanted me to put in your house auction?     Considering they were all sold as a set, is there a price you had in mind that you considered each to be valued as when they were sold?  Would you like me to include a note in the houses section that a full set sold for that amount?  Maybe someone else could pitch an idea too if you have one on how to include odd-ball sales in my sheets and the OP.

Thank you again!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 17, 2017)

Hmmm ... lol ... I guess I did make a bit of a problem for recording prices! Heh heh 
What I did was add the prices together and try to determine what the least amount I could accept for selling the set, in case I only received one bid (which is exactly what happened)
Perhaps making a category titled "set" and recording the selling price as a set is the best solution ... there could conceivably be other sets sold that way, like the birthstone, or feathers etc.
Thanks again


----------



## Sholee (May 18, 2017)

Just dropping by! Keep up the great work! I hope you don't let a few post discourage you. I'm sure many people appreciate the work you do but they might not express it as often! 

A suggestion for collectibles that are not sold often (ie, pokeballs, pinwheels, yellow houses, etc) could be to put a note of when it was last sold. I always had a problem with pricing rare collectibles in the guide because if the last time it was sold was a year ago, that price is not really accurate since there were more active users back then which meant more bell circulation. However, I can't just change the price to reflect my thinking/analysis so I ended up putting a note under the collectibles of the last sale so buyers/sellers can see and use that to generate whatever pricing they want to sell/buy at. 

I also do a similar thing when the high/low price is an auction sale. I'll make a note under the collectible.

Hope that helps a bit. [:


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2017)

WHAT THE **** HAPPENED TO THE POKEBALL


----------



## Twix (May 20, 2017)

I bought a Mori for 3890!


----------



## Flare (May 20, 2017)

Bought a Spring Shamrock for 100 TBT.


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 25, 2017)

Up ^

Struggling with​ irl bs and my bloody family so please be patient with the update tempted to dump this all on pandapples ngl

mini update: added notes saying the flea and ball prices aren't real to the OP


----------



## Corrie (May 25, 2017)

Wait so if they aren't real then why are they there? I'm missing something.


----------



## Aquari (May 25, 2017)

Sold a coal for 500tbt


----------



## Moonfish (May 27, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...oothie-Pets-Items-Selling-Collectibles/page13

Bought pikachu egg for 350


----------



## Flare (May 30, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Flare (May 30, 2017)

Sold a Winter Mitten for 1 TBT.


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

Bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 100 TBT.


----------



## Moonfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Bought yellow candy for 25

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?418706-Yellow-Candy-&#9734;-25-tbt


----------



## Moonfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Bought dark Easter egg for 3300

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ectibles-for-sale!-lt-3&p=7379038#post7379038


----------



## Moonfish (Jun 3, 2017)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Franny (Jun 9, 2017)

Forgot, sold cherry for 150


----------



## Flare (Jun 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 12, 2017)

ＵＰＤＡＴＥ!
6/12



Spoiler: The following updates to the guide have been made:



- The addition of Leif
- Update to Google Sheets (the addition of values with links to the threads the sales took place in)
- Update to the actual guide data
- Fixed the pokeball and flea prices (so y'all wouldn't be so #triggered)



Due to irl circumstances and the fact that I don't come on here as much, this won't be updated as frequently.​


----------



## Flare (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice update! 



Sold a May Birthstone for 400 TBT.
Sold a Chocolate Cake for 111 TBT!
Sold a Pumpkin Cupcake for 100 TBT!


----------



## Corrie (Jun 12, 2017)

Whoops, forgot to post some sales I've made lately:

(All can be found in this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?418655-My-collectibles-in-my-sidebar)

Sold a red carnation for 100TBT
Sold a yellow candy for 20TBT
Sold a white violet and purple violet for 40TBT. So 20TBT each
Sold a light blue house for 450TBT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2017)

Bought a light blue house for 450 TBT from Corrie.  I also sold a Blue Balloon for 1,100 TBT.


----------



## Flare (Jun 13, 2017)

Bump


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bought a Timmy and a Kappn doll for 90 tbt each


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 14, 2017)

I sold a pink house for 250 TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 14, 2017)

Bought a Pikachu Easter Egg for 300 TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2017)

Bought a Waluigi Easter Egg for 450 tbt. ^^


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 15, 2017)

I sold six light blue houses for 42 TBT each.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 15, 2017)

I sold a green letter for 900 TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2017)

Bought a Cyan House for 100 TBT. 

The person who gave it to me actually gave it to me for free, but I insisted on paying for it.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

Bought a pumpkin cupcake for 100 TBT from Flare.


----------



## Flare (Jun 16, 2017)

Bought a Pink House for 400 TBT!
Not sure if I should include but I had offered a Cherry as well for ir, so I guess it's 519 or 400.


----------



## gudetamae (Jun 17, 2017)

Sold a cyan house collectible for 180 TBT


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Oops!

Also forgot to mention I bought a Mother's Day Carnation for 200 TBT.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 17, 2017)

I traded 1,500 TBT and a chocolate cake for a green balloon.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm sensing that the cyan house might go down in value, given how many people are cheaply getting rid of them. It seems that no one is buying them at market price.


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I'm sensing that the cyan house might go down in value, given how many people are cheaply getting rid of them. It seems that no one is buying them at market price.


Yeah the Cyan, Pink, and Mori prices are definitely gonna drop down really hard. D:
That's good I guess, that means more people would be able to afford them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2017)

Just bought a peach for 430 tbt


----------



## gudetamae (Jun 18, 2017)

Flare said:


> Yeah the Cyan, Pink, and Mori prices are definitely gonna drop down really hard. D:
> That's good I guess, that means more people would be able to afford them.



I sold a cyan house way below market price. And yeah, hopefully many other people can afford them now as well! 


Anyway, sold a peach for 430 TBT c:


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 18, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I'm sensing that the cyan house might go down in value, given how many people are cheaply getting rid of them. It seems that no one is buying them at market price.



Yeah! Geez, I remember when apples and peaches costed no less than a thousand tbt and the cyan house (the cheapest of the 6) was like 900 tbt way before. Now the prices are dropping like crazy; it's probably because less people come here nowadays so barely anyone is buying them at high prices. At least more people get the chance to afford these collectibles! o:


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

Sold a Cherry for 45 TBT. 

Also I had sold a Leif collectible for 75 TBT before, not sure if I had mentioned this before but yeah i had sold him.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Bought a Mori for 200 TBT.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 18, 2017)

skarmoury said:


> Yeah! Geez, I remember when apples and peaches costed no less than a thousand tbt and the cyan house (the cheapest of the 6) was like 900 tbt way before. Now the prices are dropping like crazy; it's probably because less people come here nowadays so barely anyone is buying them at high prices. At least more people get the chance to afford these collectibles! o:



I remember that too! Oh man, the apple price craze was insane last year or so. I think another reason is that TBT is harder to get for newer members because of the welcome bells being gone. That's why you tend to see older members with the expensive collectibles.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I remember that too! Oh man, the apple price craze was insane last year or so. I think another reason is that TBT is harder to get for newer members because of the welcome bells being gone. That's why you tend to see older members with the expensive collectibles.



honestly I think it's a good thing that the prices are going down! With tbt as difficult as it is to get that means more people can afford the collectibles they want.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 18, 2017)

Bcat said:


> honestly I think it's a good thing that the prices are going down! With tbt as difficult as it is to get that means more people can afford the collectibles they want.



Absolutely! I'm happy too! I'm kinda done with the rich peeps monopolizing the market. That's why when you see the high priced collectibles not selling, I get happy for the poorer folk. Good things are happening!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Absolutely! I'm happy too! I'm kinda done with the rich peeps monopolizing the market. That's why when you see the high priced collectibles not selling, I get happy for the poorer folk. Good things are happening!!



Yes, I'm happy the prices are going down too!  I legit just bought a Mori from Bcat for 200 TBT.  The market price is 2k at the lowest!  The amount of collectibles being gifted for free to those who wanted them most was surprisingly high during the restocks as well.  It's so nice to see members who ordinarily couldn't get any good collectibles have a nice house or fruit in their sidebar.


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Bought a Mori for 200 TBT.


This is such a pleasure. D:
It's nice to see collectible prices drop down.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Flare said:


> This is such a pleasure. D:
> It's nice to see collectible prices drop down.



Lol, why the "D:"?  Anyway, I agree.  It's very nice to see prices that aren't so ridiculously high.


----------



## Flare (Jun 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Lol, why the "D:"?  Anyway, I agree.  It's very nice to see prices that aren't so ridiculously high.


Oh I put the "D:" as to represent a surprised emoticon. 
Sorry if it confused you. 
Anyways yeah it's good to see it. I had sold a Choco Cake for 111 TBT once and I'm hoping it'll drop the Choco Cake price hard.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Flare said:


> Oh I put the "D:" as to represent a surprised emoticon.
> Sorry if it confused you.
> Anyways yeah it's good to see it. I had sold a Choco Cake for 111 TBT once and I'm hoping it'll drop the Choco Cake price hard.



I hope so.  I paid 250 TBT for mine only because the seller was selling her collectibles for half the minimum market price.  It's one of my favorite collectibles and I want other people to enjoy them as well.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I hope so.  I paid 250 TBT for mine only because the seller was selling her collectibles for half the minimum market price.  It's one of my favorite collectibles and I want other people to enjoy them as well.



tbh I would've just given you the mori since it was a gift to me, I just reaaaallllyyy wanted that chocolate cake back. But anyways: hopefully selling it to you for so low combined with all the mori restocked will cause the price of them to drop drastically and more people can get them!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Bcat said:


> tbh I would've just given you the mori since it was a gift to me, I just reaaaallllyyy wanted that chocolate cake back. But anyways: hopefully selling it to you for so low combined with all the mori restocked will cause the price of them to drop drastically and more people can get them!



Trust me, after missing all the restocks I was itching to buy something.  The price was very cheap compared to the market price.  Besides, I got to help you buy a collectible you wanted as well.  It's all good!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2017)

Flare said:


> This is such a pleasure. D:
> It's nice to see collectible prices drop down.



It may be a great advantage because we all love collectibles, as we want to own plenty. Even I don't want you guys to be starving of collectibles. I got my sidebar of apples, some have a complete collection of birthstones, and some have staff-handed awards as collectibles.

While lower prices are better for the buyer's side, they can be a disadvantage on the seller's side. Some users (like me) only sell their collectibles to make more TBT bells. When prices are lower, they can't make as much TBT as they wish. So I am happy for you guys to get rarer collectibles a lot easier, but it's a pain for me because I want to get back up to the 5-digit numbers of TBT Bells.

Now if I had a choice between selling collectibles at a price lower than the shop's price (i.e. sell a toy hammer for 750 TBT) or keeping it, I would rather keep the collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It may be a great advantage because we all love collectibles, as we want to own plenty. Even I don't want you guys to be starving of collectibles. I got my sidebar of apples, some have a complete collection of birthstones, and some have staff-handed awards as collectibles.
> 
> While lower prices are better for the buyer's side, they can be a disadvantage on the seller's side. Some users (like me) only sell their collectibles to make more TBT bells. When prices are lower, they can't make as much TBT as they wish. So I am happy for you guys to get rarer collectibles a lot easier, but it's a pain for me because I want to get back up to the 5-digit numbers of TBT Bells.
> 
> Now if I had a choice between selling collectibles at a price lower than the shop's price (i.e. sell a toy hammer for 750 TBT) or keeping it, I would rather keep the collectibles.



Of course, it makes sense that the seller would want to make a lot more TBT from their collectible than they bought it for.  However, take me for instance.  I want to buy collectibles, not sell.  The prices are discouraging to me because I can't afford them and neither can most of the other members.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Of course, it makes sense that the seller would want to make a lot more TBT from their collectible than they bought it for.  However, take me for instance.  I want to buy collectibles, not sell.  The prices are discouraging to me because I can't afford them and neither can most of the other members.



I was hoping that some of the richer members (those with 20,000 TBT or more) would buy my toy hammer or other rare collectibles, but I don't know if they would want to buy my collectibles.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was hoping that some of the richer members (those with 20,000 TBT or more) would buy my toy hammer or other rare collectibles, but I don't know if they would want to buy my collectibles.



I feel like a lot of richer members aren't as active compared to the number of newer (more poorer) members which is why they don't buy. Or the older member already have the collectibles they want. That's probably it too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was hoping that some of the richer members (those with 20,000 TBT or more) would buy my toy hammer or other rare collectibles, but I don't know if they would want to buy my collectibles.



I think the problem is the richer members either already have Toy Hammers or don't want to part with their TBT.  I wish you luck, though!  You don't even realize how much I appreciate the Apple you gave me.  It was the only fruit I didn't have and I was feeling super discouraged because I kept missing the restocks.  Thank you.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

I see both sides of this seller vs buyer price debate. (believe me, I was a bit of a scalper right after easter)

But personally I feel like the difficulty of tbt to come by combined with the price of collectibles makes this a very rough market for buyers. Especially those of us who aren't super tbt rich.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I feel like a lot of richer members aren't as active compared to the number of newer (more poorer) members which is why they don't buy. Or the older member already have the collectibles they want. That's probably it too.



You are right about that. But there are some active ones like what I described that don't have the toy hammer. I won't be sending PMs, asking if they are interested into buying my collectibles, but I would hope to sell my toy hammer soon. But for now, it stays in my inventory until someone asks for mine for a reasonable price.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I see both sides of this seller vs buyer price debate. (believe me, I was a bit of a scalper right after easter)
> 
> But personally I feel like the difficulty of tbt to come by combined with the price of collectibles makes this a very rough market for buyers. Especially those of us who aren't super tbt rich.



I was never really a collectible scalper.  But villagers and rare items?  I used to charge ridiculous prices.  I think I was charging 100 TBT for a White Festive Tree back in December.  People bought them, too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It may be a great advantage because we all love collectibles, as we want to own plenty. Even I don't want you guys to be starving of collectibles. I got my sidebar of apples, some have a complete collection of birthstones, and some have staff-handed awards as collectibles.
> 
> While lower prices are better for the buyer's side, they can be a disadvantage on the seller's side. Some users (like me) only sell their collectibles to make more TBT bells. When prices are lower, they can't make as much TBT as they wish. So I am happy for you guys to get rarer collectibles a lot easier, but it's a pain for me because I want to get back up to the 5-digit numbers of TBT Bells.
> 
> Now if I had a choice between selling collectibles at a price lower than the shop's price (i.e. sell a toy hammer for 750 TBT) or keeping it, I would rather keep the collectibles.



Well there are a lot of users like me who have a very hard time making TBT because we miss so many restocks (cause the admins wait til like 3 am to restock) and therefore we have like no TBT at all. After I bought my peach and apple, I was down to about 400 tbt. I think the highest I have ever had was around 1,400.

I'm _very_ happy to see collectible prices go down. Most people on here don't have the tbt to be spending on collectibles they really want.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I bought the apple for 500 tbt. Felt like that was a pretty good price.

But the message on it is the best part


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 18, 2017)

I do honestly wished, some of the prices went down some off them are so high.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I was never really a collectible scalper.  But villagers and rare items?  I used to charge ridiculous prices.  I think I was charging 100 TBT for a White Festive Tree back in December.  People bought them, too!



I remember the white festive tree mania! We're so lucky they gave them away via streetpass otherwise I never would have gotten one. 
And lol, I wasn't necessarily a huge scalper. I only ripped someone off by charging them like double what a chao egg was worth even then. I was greedy and caught in the mania and it was definitely wrong of me to do though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I remember the white festive tree mania! We're so lucky they gave them away via streetpass otherwise I never would have gotten one.
> And lol, I wasn't necessarily a huge scalper. I only ripped someone off by charging them like double what a chao egg was worth even then. I was greedy and caught in the mania and it was definitely wrong of me to do though.



Yeah, I feel bad for charging so much for a single item, even if it was rare at the time.  I was just so desperate for TBT that I didn't think about how greedy I was being...


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well there are a lot of users like me who have a very hard time making TBT because we miss so many restocks (cause the admins wait til like 3 am to restock) and therefore we have like no TBT at all. After I bought my peach and apple, I was down to about 400 tbt. I think the highest I have ever had was around 1,400.
> 
> I'm _very_ happy to see collectible prices go down. Most people on here don't have the tbt to be spending on collectibles they really want.
> 
> ...



I missed every single restock. Even when they weren't at 3 am and I was actually online everything good was gone within 2 minutes. That's not an exaggeration it was actually 2 minutes. 
It can be extremely frustrating. I only had like 300 tbt while it was going on and after buying my cake back I'm down to 3 tbt.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 18, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I missed every single restock. Even when they weren't at 3 am and I was actually online everything good was gone within 2 minutes. That's not an exaggeration it was actually 2 minutes.
> It can be extremely frustrating. I only had like 300 tbt while it was going on and after buying my cake back I'm down to 3 tbt.



SAME. 

*EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.*

But I was fortunate enough to have a friend who would give a house to me (even though he did it out of frustration, I will admit). I still paid 100 tbt for the cyan house, and I will treasure it forever.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I see both sides of this seller vs buyer price debate. (believe me, I was a bit of a scalper right after easter)
> 
> But personally I feel like the difficulty of tbt to come by combined with the price of collectibles makes this a very rough market for buyers. Especially those of us who aren't super tbt rich.



For the longest time, I used to have less than 1,000 TBT on hand. But back in the early days of my membership, I remembered when collectibles were really expensive. Chocolate cakes, people demanded 4,000 TBT for them. And they were really high in demand. I thought it was ridiculous to charge choco cakes that high, as that was the collectible I wanted most. I used to be like you guys. But now I'm on the seller side that wants a lot of TBT.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> For the longest time, I used to have less than 1,000 TBT on hand. But back in the early days of my membership, I remembered when collectibles were really expensive. Chocolate cakes, people demanded 4,000 TBT for them. And they were really high in demand. I thought it was ridiculous to charge choco cakes that high, as that was the collectible I wanted most. I used to be like you guys. But now I'm on the seller side that wants a lot of TBT.



Well, it's nice to see a rich member understands how we poor people feel.  Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well, it's nice to see a rich member understands how we poor people feel.  Lol.



One day, you'll eventually be a rich member like what I seek to be. I wish that can happen.


----------



## Flare (Jun 20, 2017)

Bump


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 20, 2017)

Flare said:


> Bump



Thank you for constantly bumping my thread! <3

Now that I'm unbeaned, I'll get working on an update within this next week.


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 20, 2017)

Bought a Kirby Egg for 700 TBT!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 21, 2017)

If you want to know why I'm still trying to sell my toy hammer not too long after the restocks, it's because I want to get to 10,000 TBT as fast as possible. I even set my price lower this time. But here's a pondering question:

Is 4.1k TBT no longer the ideal price, or is it really that people aren't interested into sharing their TBT or couldn't afford it at any price 3,000 TBT or above?


----------



## Moonfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If you want to know why I'm still trying to sell my toy hammer not too long after the restocks, it's because I want to get to 10,000 TBT as fast as possible. I even set my price lower this time. But here's a pondering question:
> 
> Is 4.1k TBT no longer the ideal price, or is it really that people aren't interested into sharing their TBT or couldn't afford it at any price 3,000 TBT or above?



Personally, I think it's a combined reason of not enough interest in collectibles and no one really having that much TBT to buy it.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 21, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If you want to know why I'm still trying to sell my toy hammer not too long after the restocks, it's because I want to get to 10,000 TBT as fast as possible. I even set my price lower this time. But here's a pondering question:
> 
> Is 4.1k TBT no longer the ideal price, or is it really that people aren't interested into sharing their TBT or couldn't afford it at any price 3,000 TBT or above?





Moonfish said:


> Personally, I think it's a combined reason of not enough interest in collectibles and no one really having that much TBT to buy it.



It's a lack of tbt from the poor who would want to buy it, and a lack of interest from the rich who either don't want it or already have it.  At this point, I'd say it was a mistake of you to buy a hammer for profit considering how the prices are all deflating, and hammers probably aren't gonna stay at the price they are at now if they ever do sell.  If you really want the tbt, try auctioning it.  People tend to impulse spend more on auctions than sales.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 21, 2017)

Lucanosa said:


> It's a lack of tbt from the poor who would want to buy it, and a lack of interest from the rich who either don't want it or already have it.  At this point, I'd say it was a mistake of you to buy a hammer for profit considering how the prices are all deflating, and hammers probably aren't gonna stay at the price they are at now if they ever do sell.  If you really want the tbt, try auctioning it.  People tend to impulse spend more on auctions than sales.



That doesn't sound like a bad idea. Right now, I wouldn't try right now since I'm not a spammer (nor do I want to be), but if it fails again, I'll put it up for auction.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

I just sold my toy hammer for 3,000 Bells. Now my apples can finally hog my sidebar again.


----------



## Flare (Jun 25, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Corrie (Jun 29, 2017)

Bought a pink carnation for 200TBT! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?387665-collectibles-4-cheap/page4


----------



## Flare (Jul 9, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Flare (Jul 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Chicha (Jul 14, 2017)

Sold a white lily for 20 and a peach for 600 here.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Oh, I almost forgot.  I sold my Flea for 50 TBT a couple weeks ago.  I was hoping it was worth more than that but nope lol.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 15, 2017)

I sold my Lobo collectible for 150tbt


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jul 17, 2017)

I just recently bought a green feather collectible for 1125 bells ?ω? ( Thanks ACNLover10 !)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 18, 2017)

Bought a sakura egg for 350 and a shamrock for 150 ^^


----------



## Chicha (Jul 20, 2017)

Sold Leif for 250 here.


----------



## Flare (Jul 23, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Chicha (Jul 27, 2017)

Sold a pink house for 1200 here, Lobo for 105 & a yellow lily for 15 here.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2017)

Sold a blue feather for 1000 tbt and a normal cake! Also sold a white and red cosmo together for 28 tbt


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 30, 2017)

Free bump


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Flare (Aug 2, 2017)

Sold a Pear and Orange collectible for 5 TBT each.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 2, 2017)

Bought a Jingle Christmas Doll for 150 TBT.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2017)

Sold a green feather for 1200 and a red one for 1400


----------



## Bcat (Aug 7, 2017)

friendly bump!


----------



## Chicha (Aug 9, 2017)

Sold Mint for 200 TBT & a red lily for 20 TBT both here.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 9, 2017)

Bought 2 mints at 200 tbt each & a zen egg for 3500~


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 9, 2017)

bought a zen for 3k and a togepi egg for 2k
also in the process of buying a toy hammer for 2.8k


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 12, 2017)

Bought a Flea for 40 TBT.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 14, 2017)

Bought sakura egg for 500


----------



## milkyi (Aug 19, 2017)

chicken nogget


----------

